# SB Live richtig einrichten!

## NewbieSascha

Moin!

Hab mir nun endlich eine SB Live zugelegt und möchte nun wissen, wie ich die am besten installiere und konfiguriere. Bisher hab ich nur das Modul in Kernel gepackt und weiter nix gemacht. Das geht auch soweit, nur dass mein Gegenüber in Skype oder ähnlichem immer derbe sein Echo hört.

Nun hab ich alles nochmal raus und möchte die Karte richtig installieren und konfigurieren. Ich möchte mein 5.1 System anschließen und mit xmms alle Boxen hören können ,genauso im mplayer. Dann möcht ich auch schnell auf mein Headset wechseln und skypen oder über Teamspeak reden können. Gleichzeitige Sounds macht sie ja durch HW schon allein.

Wie mach ich das am besten? Welchen Mixer? Alsamixer is ja ganz gut, aber hab da gestern nie das gefunden, was ich gesucht hab. Was muiss cih weie einstellen für meine Wünsche?

Kernel: 2.6.8.1

Gruß,

Sascha

----------

## equinox0r

hast du dir den abschnitt dazu in der doku schon angesehen? da wird das eigentlich alles recht gut erklärt  :Smile: 

----------

## NewbieSascha

hmm...ja...irgendwie haste recht, hab das Ding ganz vergessen, hatte es mal für ne andere Soundkarte gelesen und jetzt vergesse!^^ Danke!  :Wink: 

Zu einem Punkt hab ich aber Fragen:

Tools und Firmware = was ist das? 

ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ac3dec" -> das ist das Beispiel iun der make.conf, nur was sind das für Werte? Woher weiß ich, welche ich brauch?

----------

## ignatz

Firmware ist die Software die sich auf dem Controller der entsprechenden Hardware befindet und Tool kommt aus dem Englischen und bedeutet soviel wie Werkzeug, also so eine art kleines Hilfprogramm, z.B.: eine grafische Mixersteuerung oder der gleichen

----------

## dreadhead

Hab da mal ein kleines script geschrieben welches eigendlich recht gut funktioniert, jedoch ein bisschen überarbeitet werden müsste. Wenn du's verwenden willst mach einfach folgendes:

Diesen Text kopieren und in eine Datei einfügen welche du unter dem Namen /bin/volumed abspeicherst:

```

#!/bin/bash

while true

do

  if [ `amixer get "Master" | grep "Front Right:" | cut -d' ' -f8 | cut -c 2,3,4` = off ];then

    nr=0

  else

    nr=`amixer get "Master" | grep "Front Right:" | cut -d' ' -f7 | cut -c 2,3,4`

    nr2=`echo $nr | cut -c 2`;

    nr3=`echo $nr | cut -c 3`;

    if [ $nr2 = % ]

    then

      nr=`echo $nr | cut -c 1`;

    fi

    if [ $nr3 = % ]

    then

      nr=`echo $nr | cut -c 1,2`

    fi

  fi

  amixer set "Wave" $((nr)) >> /dev/null;

  amixer set "Wave Center" $((nr)) >> /dev/null;

  amixer set "Wave LFE" $((nr)) >> /dev/null;

  amixer set "Wave Surround" $((nr)) >> /dev/null;

  sleep 0.1;

done

```

Diesen Text unter /etc/init.d/volumed abspeichern:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

start(){

  ebegin "Starting volumed"

  nice --adjustment=19 volumed &

  eend 0

}

stop(){

  ebegin "Stopping volumed"

  exit_status=`killall volumed`

  eend ${exit_status}

}

restart(){

  svc_stop

  svc_start

}

```

Dann mit

```
rc-update add volumed default
```

das script bei jedem systemstart ausführen.

Wenn du jetzt die Master-lautstärke änderst werden alle anderen Boxen auf die selbe Lautstärke geregelt.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Das Script klingt ja super! Werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren, wenn ich die Karte installiere. 

Was meinst du denn mit überarbeiten? Hab kein PLan davon!  :Wink: 

@ignatz: Danke! Woher weiß ich jetzt, was für die SB Live zutrifft, also die Werte für die make.conf?

----------

## dreadhead

Mit überarbeiten mein ich, dass man das script sicherlich verbessern könnte. Hab damit nicht gemeint dass du es machen sollst, sondern wenn jemand einen Tip hat wäre ich dankbar.

In die make.conf brauchst du nichts zu schreiben. Allerdings musst du im Kernel unter Device drivers -> Sound ->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI Devices -> EMU10K1 kompilieren. Wenn du es als modul willst musst du auch noch in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 "emu10k1" rein schreiben damit das modul bei jedem Systemstart automatisch geladen wird.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Aso, OK!  :Wink: 

Das mit dem Kernel hab ich ja schon.  Nur werden nicht alle Boxen angesteuert und Mirkofon gibts nur mit Echo für meinen gegenüber. Mir wurden zwar Tipps für Alsamixer gegeben, doch nix gebracht,m vielleicht nen anderen Mixer? 

Naja, ich probier das ganze morgen erstmal. Dann mal schaun.

----------

## dreadhead

Da beim Alsamixer ja unzählige Regler sind, ist es nicht einfach sofort die richtigen zu finden. Aber du kannst ja im script nachlesen welche das sind.

Das problem mit dem Echo beim Micro hab ich net, aber dafür hört mich die Gegenseite nach einiger Zeit einfach nicht mehr. Bin grad selber beim Rumbasteln. Ich melde mich aber nochmal wenn ich rausfind wies funktioniert.

----------

## NewbieSascha

K, wäre echt nice!

----------

## NewbieSascha

ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ac3dec"

Das steht als Beispiel für die make. conf  vor dem emerge von alsa-tolls und alsa-firmware...werd daraus nicht schlau, kann mir da mal wer helfen? Das erste sieht ja wie nen Chipsatz aus, da muss dasnn wohl der emu10 rwein für die SB-livre...aber insgesamt check ich noch nciht,was es mit den alsa-tools und alsa-firmware auf sich hat.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Weiß das keiner?  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

http://www.alsa-project.org

lesen.

----------

## NewbieSascha

alsa-project hab ich gelesen, falls ich was überlesen hab, werd mal pls genauer! 

Ich hab noch keine lösung:

Irgendwie startet sich arts immer...aber ich glaub erst mit Skype zsuammen, kann das sein? Beim 1. mal wars so, dass ein arts killen das Micro zum Laufen gebracht hat , nur halt mit nervigem Echo, das softwaretechnisch entstanden sein muss, da ich ein recht gutes headset hab und sich da Micro und Kopfhörer nciht in die Quere kommen.

heut war der 2. versuch, da hab ich arts gekillt und ich hab meinen Kumpel auch nicht mehr gehört!

Hab mir nun extra die SB Live wegen Hardwaremixing gekauft und es läuft trotzdem noch nix.

Ich hatte arts versehentlich in der make.conf in den USE- Flags stehen...ist das schlkimm? was sollte ich vielleicht neu kompilieren? Oder ist das egal?

----------

## AnubisTheKing

also ich habe auch eine SbLive und damit eingentlich kaum Probleme. Mein Arts habe ich die ganze zeit laufen und kein Problem mit meinem Microfon. Bei Arts habe ich FullDuplex nicht aktiviert, hast du das? Vielleicht liegts ja daran. 

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

## NewbieSascha

Wie gesagt, nutze ich arts eigentlich nicht. Hab auch kein KDE, sondern Fluxbox. Arts scheint sich nur mit Skype mitzustarten und daher... kein Plan...nervt etwas, da cih Skype früher täglich genutzt  hab und im Moment gar nix geht.  Mit dem FullDuplex...kein Plan, hab an arts noch nie was gemacht...!

----------

## kruemel0809

ich hab ne sblive 5.1 die jetzt endlich auch unter gentoo läuft, das problem ist nur ,dass der sound super leise ist!

ich muss meinen verstärker voll aufreißen damit ich was höre! das kabel steckt im grünen output drin und ich hab in amixer Master und PCM auf hundert gestellt!

meine frage ist jetzt ob es irgendwoe noch nen lautstärke regeler gibt (kmix hab ich auch auf 100) und weiß jemand wie ich den digitalen ouput der soundkarte aktiviere?

----------

## psyqil

 *kruemel0809 wrote:*   

> ich hab in amixer Master und PCM auf hundert gestellt!

 Schau doch mal mit alsamixer, ob Du noch 'nen Wave-Regler hast...

----------

## kruemel0809

hab ich schon! ich hab da alle regler die sich bewegen ließen aus maximum gestellt!!

----------

